# Log tongs



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 10, 2012)

Log tongs

I'd been wanting to try these and thought about 2 but just was not sure. So, we got only one of them. Today was the first time to use them and they did not disappoint. They really work slick. The best part was cutting 4' logs and then using them to drag to the trailer. Then we cut them smaller. It really did work nicely so we also tried for carrying cut-to-length logs. I'd pick one up and then put it under my arm on one side then grab another and walk to the trailer. I think we will be getting another one soon, or maybe by next winter. 

I can see the advantage especially when the wood is wet. Not having to grab wet wood will be nice. The same thing when it is really cold out or the logs have snow on them. But perhaps one of the biggest advantages for me is that I don't have to bend down so far and barely at all. That is a back saver. 

So I just thought I'd give a little review for others in case someone was looking at them.


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a very old set of ice tongs but it's two-handed so I don't use it much.  I use my pulp hook mostly.  What I'd like to try for handling bucked rounds or splits is Lockhart's Firewood Gripper.

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=1821+ORG&catID=162

For really big/long logs, I'd like to have a logging arch but not at the price Baileys demands.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 10, 2012)

We had considered one or two of those also. The reason we ended with what we have is the bending required. Much less with the tongs than the gripper.


----------



## Stax (Mar 10, 2012)

Another tool to my "another tool I wanna get" list.  Thanks Sav for bloating the wood processing budget.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 10, 2012)

:lol:  Sorry about that Stax.


----------



## Catspaw (Mar 11, 2012)

I couldn't decide between the tongs and the hook so I got one of each. They are both useful but if I had to choose one, I'd get the tongs. I also got a holster for each so I could keep track of them and always have them at my side.

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=HVA505691606

The Husky 8" tongs and the Husky lifting hook both fit very nicely in the holster.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Mar 11, 2012)

I have two of the 8" ones. But they are great and I use them all the time. But I should have gotten 1 12" one. Mine slipped a lot at first so I ground the points sharp and it worked much better. Once you get the hang of it you can pick swing and release and through wood a long way.

Billy


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 11, 2012)

Billy, the 12" did not slip even one time yesterday. I did not even consider getting the 8" as I thought they'd be too small and the 12" would also work on anything that you would use the 8" on. I'm sure in time the points will have to be sharpened a bit just like you would do with a cant hook or other tool.


----------



## BobUrban (Mar 12, 2012)

That looks like it would be a great back saver Dennis - I like the idea of not grabbing wet. snow covered round as well.  I have been thinking about fabbing up a pair of logging tongs to use for dragging out logs to a better working area with the quad.  I just need a good picture of some and find the motivation to fire up the forge.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 12, 2012)

Bob, it is not difficult to make some for that atv. Show us the picture when you get it made.


----------



## BobUrban (Mar 12, 2012)

If I get a set fabbed up I will get some pics up here.  Just have to find the time.  I go in streaks when it comes to the forge - sometimes I am hammering out custom knives and fireplace tools like crazy and them I get on to another project and don't touch the hammers for a few months.  Too many hobbies and never enough time!!

Anyone else here have that problem?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 12, 2012)

Never seems to be enough time to do all that needs done or what you want to get done. It gets worse as you age a bit.


----------



## Sisu (Mar 12, 2012)

I made my own a while ago.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 12, 2012)

Sisu, that looks very good.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 12, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Log tongs
> 
> I'd been wanting to try these and thought about 2 but just was not sure. So, we got only one of them. Today was the first time to use them and they did not disappoint. They really work slick. The best part was cutting 4' logs and then using them to drag to the trailer. Then we cut them smaller. It really did work nicely so we also tried for carrying cut-to-length logs. I'd pick one up and then put it under my arm on one side then grab another and walk to the trailer. I think we will be getting another one soon, or maybe by next winter.
> 
> ...



Lemme get this straight. . . you're too old and broke down to swing and axe but you want to carry logs around?  Am I missing something?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 13, 2012)

Perhaps you'd like to follow me around some day Bigg_Redd? But no, except for those cut to length (16") you won't find me carrying logs. I will lift one end and pull them though. And when you have a body like mine, no two days are alike. One day may be good and the next one pure Hell.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 13, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Perhaps you'd like to follow me around some day Bigg_Redd? But no, except for those cut to length (16") you won't find me carrying logs. I will lift one end and pull them though. And when you have a body like mine, no two days are alike. One day may be good and the next one pure Hell.



Follow you?  I dunno about all that.  If you find yourself in Mason County lemme know, and I'll show you how we Swedes get it done.


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a set but haven't used them in quite awhile. They do work great if your log is sized right for the tongs. To big or small and they don't work. Something that is pennys to make and works on every size log is a cable. I keep a small 1/4 cable on the tractor 25' long with braided loops on both ends. Extremely light weight, never seizes on the logs and works on any size. And is very compact to carry and no ropes or chains are needed to go along with. If you braid the ends you can field repair it instantly if needed (never will if using an ATV ) and nothing else is needed to buy. For years I carried heavy chains and chokers and tongs and you name it. And old guy showed me the cable and the other stuff is collecting dust in the barn ever since. Using an ATV you could probably get by with even smaller cable as my 10,000lb 75hp tractor has rarely busted the 1/4 size.


----------



## Sisu (Mar 13, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Sisu, that looks very good.



Thanks Dennis!  I use them occasionally for producing firewood, but they are really useful some other projects I have on the go.  I am currently building a small (480 square foot) hexagonal log cabin.


----------



## Stlshrk (Mar 14, 2012)

Catspaw said:
			
		

> I couldn't decide between the tongs and the hook so I got one of each. They are both useful but if I had to choose one, I'd get the tongs. I also got a holster for each so I could keep track of them and always have them at my side.
> 
> http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=HVA505691606
> 
> The Husky 8" tongs and the Husky lifting hook both fit very nicely in the holster.



Nice holster!  No need for a concealed carry permit there, unless you are wearing a large trenchcoat.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Mar 14, 2012)

I love my timber tongs! I wish I got the 12" though. In part due to the price, I went with 2x 8" ones. For longer cuts that are green in heavy woods like black locust, 8" is about all this skinny guy can handle in each arm anyhow! (especially when I buck to 3x length for re cutting in my tripple sawbuck later). 

You hit on most of the points I like about em. Dont have to bend over as far. Dont have to get gloves or hands wet on wet wood. In addition I'd add that they provide a nice handle for glove free operation - nice to get those hot sweaty gloves off and still haul wood back to the trailer. Also keeps the poison ivy off the forearms!


----------



## Thistle (Mar 14, 2012)

Those tongs look great. Saves on bending all that much.Back is giving me occasional fits over the past few weeks/months,consequences of serious injury in 2000 & getting older.Gonna get one of each size before long.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 16, 2012)

Sisu said:


> Thanks Dennis! I use them occasionally for producing firewood, but they are really useful some other projects I have on the go. I am currently building a small (480 square foot) hexagonal log cabin.


 
Sisu, please keep us posted on the cabin project. I've considered doing the same thing.


----------



## Battenkiller (Mar 16, 2012)

LLigetfa said:


> For really big/long logs, I'd like to have a logging arch but not at the price Baileys demands.



LL, I made my own copy of the LogRite arch right down to the blue paint.  it came out real nice, and cost about $60 for the steel (I had some used wheels on hand and got a set of HD lifting tongs for under $100).  Easy project if you have a small MIG welder, but I'll bet there's dozens of guys near you who would fab the frame for a few extra bucks over the price of the steel.  I can provide the plans and a cut list if you want  Doing it myself saved me about $800.  

I use it all the time.  You can move other long, heavy items with it as well by using chain instead of the tongs.  I may have to move a 600 pound I-beam into my walkout basement and onto my hydraulic lift table.  Pretty hard to use a crane on a finished house.


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 16, 2012)

drfera said:


> I can provide the plans and a cut list if you want...


 Thanks, but no thanks for the offer.  First I need a tractor that can go off the beaten path.


----------



## BobUrban (Mar 18, 2012)

SISU - those are awesome and I can appreciate the work that goes into a project like that at the forge.  If I had your skill I would burn mine(and it would not produce many BTU's)

I have saved you photo of the tongs for when I get motivated to try making my own.  Are those hot riveted or bolted together?


----------



## Sisu (Mar 19, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Sisu, please keep us posted on the cabin project. I've considered doing the same thing.


It is coming along slowly, but surely.  I am only a weekend warrior; and get one day out of the weekend to work on it, if I am lucky.  On a roll, I can fit two logs in a day.  It is funny that the hexagon shape adds two more logs to each layer, which equals more time.  But it will be worth it in the end!  

I am constructing it first at my folk's place, since they have acreage closer to my house.  Once the general construction is finished, I will dismantle it and transport it in pieces to the family cottage.  There it will have its final resting spot as an outbuilding.  The original cottage is now getting small, as the families have grown.  

As more develops I will post the progression.


----------



## Sisu (Mar 19, 2012)

BobUrban said:


> SISU - those are awesome and I can appreciate the work that goes into a project like that at the forge.  If I had your skill I would burn mine(and it would not produce many BTU's)
> 
> I have saved you photo of the tongs for when I get motivated to try making my own.  Are those hot riveted or bolted together?



Thanks Bob!  I did it on a coal forge I made.  Take the time and make a set.  You will be surprised that it isn't too difficult.  It is hot riveted together, which is something I need more practice to do.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Mar 19, 2012)

Since I was in the woods this past weekend, and had the camera with me, decided to take a few quick pics showing the tongs in action FWIW. These are just the 8" ones but these logs here are larger, I think maybe ~12". If they are out of round  or something like that the tongs can still grabe the skinnier part. Also since I cut these to ~39" they are actually about all the more weight I can carry per arm anyhow. But for shorter pieces I wish I had the 12's.


----------



## BigV (Mar 24, 2012)

My father worked for the Railroad for over 40 years and we use to build lots of retaining wall using railroad ties. We used a set of tie tongs to lift and move the ties. I now own them and used them to move logs. It takes two people to use them, but they work well to lift logs onto the splitter.


----------

